
Killing Kickstarter: The Crypto Killer App Blueprint - febin
https://hackernoon.com/killing-kickstarter-the-crypto-killer-app-blueprint-4c5c326ee1a6
======
sschueller
One of the example ethereum contracts on the ethereum website is a Kickstarter
implementation.

Probably one of the most common smart contract ideas.

Problem persists however, how do you get your average credit card holder to
use it without having to explain how to buy ETH and get it into a metamask
wallet.

